# help!!!clomid 100mg tired and withdrawn



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey people

i was just wondering if anyone else feels tired all the time and withdrawn on the clomid...this is my first cycle since i had my laparoscopy 4wks ago and im just feeling awfully tired and to be honest i am having alot of 'blonde' moments    i rang mother the other day wen i was going to stuff the chicken to ask here which end i stuff n are the legs on the chicken the back legs or the front     woooops!!!  .....

so any input to my madness would be greatly appreciated   

lol,thanks xx


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hiya, 

Don't worry, it is one of the side effects. I was totally exhausted for the first couple of months until you get used to it. 

Make sure you're taking a multi-vitamin as well like - pregnacare conception which will help out with the vitamins your body might be lacking. 

good luck on your treatment. x


----------



## merewyn (Jul 4, 2011)

I asked this same question too the other week. Guessing its normal. I took 100mg cd2- cd6. 
I found the first 10 days I was especially withdrawn and spaced out. I didn't want to socialise at all and wanted to just snuggle on the sofa. After that until  now ( day 17)  I am still very tired but much more energy so it will pass if your cycles like mine. 
What cycle day are you currently on?


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

I've felt the same too, very emotional and almost recluse like and the number of blonde moments have definitely increased ten fold lol xx


----------

